# Dentist in Tulum or Playa del Carmen



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to hear from anyone that has had dental work done in the Tulum or Playa del Carmen area. I don't mind hearing about bad experiences, this way I can eliminate that dentist from the list I created. I am looking at having a complete cosmetic makeover done. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

markinoshawa said:


> I would like to hear from anyone that has had dental work done in the Tulum or Playa del Carmen area. I don't mind hearing about bad experiences, this way I can eliminate that dentist from the list I created. I am looking at having a complete cosmetic makeover done.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Sent you a PM.


----------

